# 'Round them up and deport them'



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Close and enforce the border.
Deport all illegals.
Simple.

I've read this repeatedly here, mostly recently in the link above. Not wanting to derail that thread and because I believe this is a genuine issue, I'm starting a new thread to ask the question -

*How?*

When talking about "the border", most people are really talking about Mexico - migrant farm workers and drug cartels. We know that very few are coming across the southern border. We know we have about 17,500 Border Patrol Agents on our southern border compared to about 1000 guarding our northern border, which is arguably a much bigger threat to our national security. We know "the fence" is an expensive, feel-good boondoggle that doesn't actually accomplish much. We know that the Obama administration has deported more illegals than any other president. 

THAT is not what this thread is about. 

_*I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants. 

And, how would you propose paying for it?*_

One idea for tracking illegals that RWs don't like is issuing driver's licenses. For some unknown reason, they seem to believe that no one ever drives without a license. 

_*So, how would you go about finding illegals? 

And how would you pay for it?*_


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 4, 2014)

I am all for offering illegal immigrants a driver license ... It would be a lot easier and less expensive to find them ... Just arrest them when they show up.

.


----------



## sameech (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _*So, how would you go about finding illegals?
> 
> And how would you pay for it?*_



1)  Go to Walmart on the weekend.

2)  Coupons and gift cards mostly.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Close and enforce the border.
> Deport all illegals.
> Simple.
> 
> ...


we already find thousands every year, but under obama they are released back into society.
Deporting the rest? All of them? Unlikely, BUT if we make it just as uncomfortable for them to remain, they may just decide to go back on their own.

No education for the children of illegals. No free health care. No government services whatsoever except perhaps for a subsidy to purchase transportation out of our country.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 4, 2014)

We didn't have to pay them to get here, why would we have to pay them to leave? The ones I see have nice, new cars. They can drive to and through Mexico. Simple.

The average Illegal Alien has more disposable income than yer average American.

And apparently they're voting in our elections. Thanks Veterans!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2014)

I think they should round them up and drop them on your doorstep you're so worried over them


----------



## NLT (Nov 4, 2014)

Keep the mexicans, deport the liberals.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2014)

NLT said:


> Keep the mexicans, deport the liberals.



wow, I like that one for some reason. lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2014)

There goes Dudelys thread....


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 4, 2014)

NLT said:


> Keep the mexicans, deport the liberals.



Heck, I thought this thread would suggest deporting domestic terrorists like these ignorant, right wing losers --


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 4, 2014)

NLT said:


> Keep the mexicans, deport the liberals.



Then CLOSE THE BORDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the mexicans, deport the liberals.
> ...



oh brother. some picture is suppose to depict everyone you deem domestic terrorist. wow impressive. NOT


----------



## 80zephyr (Nov 4, 2014)

Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.

Make an example of a few of them with fines and jail time, and the illegals will head back across the border on their own.

Mark


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Close and enforce the border.
> Deport all illegals.
> Simple.
> 
> ...


Easy to find them, and no need to deport them.

Cut out all assistance to the able bodied, and they will drive out the illegals as they scramble to find jobs to avoid starvation.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> We didn't have to pay them to get here, why would we have to pay them to leave? The ones I see have nice, new cars. They can drive to and through Mexico. Simple.
> 
> The average Illegal Alien has more disposable income than yer average American.
> 
> And apparently they're voting in our elections. Thanks Veterans!


Hey, at least most of them work.

If we sent one chronically unemployed American to Mexico for every illegal we catch working here, Mexico would seal the border for us.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.
> 
> Make an example of a few of them with fines and jail time, and the illegals will head back across the border on their own.
> 
> Mark


God, sounds like a brutal method of making the dependent class go to WORK!!!!!

Just when they thought Obama had freed them from the tyranny of work forever.

Inhumane, I tell ya!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Close and enforce the border.
> Deport all illegals.
> Simple.
> 
> ...


 
* We know that very few are coming across the southern border*

We do? Link?

*I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants. *

Any time one interacts with government, deport them.

*And, how would you propose paying for it?*

We can use the money we currently spend for their education, incarceration or healthcare.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.
> 
> Make an example of a few of them with fines and jail time, and the illegals will head back across the border on their own.
> 
> Mark



A few workers are still coming here for work and some companies actually advertise jobs for illegals. Either way, the workers do the work Americans won't do and then go back to Mexico until the next year. 

If we want Americans to do those jobs, they employers would have to offer a living wage and we already know how likely that is. Family farms are being driven into bankruptcy and big business is buying them out at auction for pennies on the dollar. We need to address that. 

The real problem isn't the migrant farm workers. Its the drug cartels who sell to Americans.


----------



## NLT (Nov 4, 2014)

Deport LUDDY


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Stats and Summaries U.S. Customs and Border Protection

and

NOTE the date of this article:
Net Migration from Mexico Falls to Zero and Perhaps Less Pew Research Center s Hispanic Trends Project



> *Net Migration from Mexico Falls to Zero—and Perhaps Less*
> By Jeffrey S. Passel, D’Vera Cohn and Ana Gonzalez-Barrera
> 
> The *May 3 update* includes the full methodology appendix and a statistical profile of Mexican immigrants in the United States.
> ...


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.
> ...


The problem is not the drug cartels, the problem is the Americans who won't work, and get taken care of by the Feds, so they can "chill" and buy drugs with diverted "aid to the poor".

Legalize drugs and eliminate welfare for the able bodied and the War on Poverty and the War on Drugs are won.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

NLT said:


> Deport LUDDY



IOW, you're clueless - as usual.

Care to address the OP?

Thanks.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

NLT said:


> Deport LUDDY


The Luddys of the world serve a purpose; two actually.

They point out the idiocy of the left, and keep mods busy with complaints about mean ol' righties picking on them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Compare the size of your welfare check to what you spend on drugs and my bet you'll see that your "idea" would not solve much of anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.
> ...



  And alllllll that money goes to mexico instead of being spent in the US.
We're mexicos second largest income provider behind only pemex.
   Do you have any idea what that would do for our economy if that money was spent here? We're talking HUGE sums of money leaving America.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

How much is it? Link. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> How much is it? Link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   That it's their second largest form of income is common knowledge.
How much it is,I dont know,but even with a country as shitty as mexico it's going to be a substantial amount.
   Might be interesting to Google it though...............


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't have to pay them to get here, why would we have to pay them to leave? The ones I see have nice, new cars. They can drive to and through Mexico. Simple.
> ...



Yeah,  they work at stealing jobs from  Americans by working for less and the rich get richer whom also pass their social costs unto we the taxpayer. They also work with stolen or fake ID's which is a felony or under the table and don't pay taxes.   They send much of their earnings back to their homelands which doesn't get spent in our economy.   They suck our welfare coffers dry through their numerous kids and crowd our schools and hospitals.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 4, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


Round up them libs and send them to mexico. Damn illegals.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Duh, I don't get a welfare check and I grow my own.

You fail again.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 4, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


But, they do work.

Lets fingerprint them, let them work, and change the 14th to give citizenship only to kids of TWO citizen parents, no matter where they are born.

Stopping welfare to the able bodied would help too, as they began to take jobs they now get paid not to take.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



So you're in favor of a govt issued driver's license?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Actually, its the employers who steal jobs from Americans by hiring illegals for jobs Americans would do at a wage Americans won't work for. They also hire legal visitors whose work visas expire.

Fake IDs are the reason 1070 was such a bust. If a college kid can get fake ID, why would we think the drug cartels wouldn't be cranking them out to replace those confiscated when dealers are caught.  Duh.

They do pay taxes.

So, how do you propose we catch those who are still in this country illegally?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



The employers and the illegals are equally guilty.    No one is dragging them over the border to work unlawfully and on the cheap.   Why should Americans have to work for less than a fair wage to compete with illegals who don't even have a right to be in this country?

Illegals know it is against the law to work with fake or stolen ID's also.    They never pay in enough taxes to cover their social costs either.    They are a net burden to our society.

We should enforce our laws on the books instead of Obama's policy that just as long as an illegal hasn't been "convicted" of a crime they are released back into our society when caught rather than deported as our  laws state.   Remove the incentives for them to remain here and many if not most well self-deport.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 5, 2014)

sameech said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > _*So, how would you go about finding illegals?
> ...



But, I thought conservatives were the ones that loved Wal-Mart.  At least by some of the responses on some of the Wal-Mart low wage threads, it seems to me Cons defend Wal-Mart, so they must surely love Wal-Mart.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Wow, that was a real yawner. They defend BUSINESSES from you sharks who want to prey on them like forcing them to pay you a higher wage for doing jack shit


----------



## Mertex (Nov 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



Gee Stephanie.   Most of the Wal-Mart workers work hard, from what I can tell.....you're so funny, you don't mind CEO's making millions for doing jack shit, but poor people that have to work at Wal-Mart you dis.  I wonder where you fit in....you're certainly not a CEO, why do you hate people that are in the same income level as yourself?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



really, so you shop at Walmart? let me tell you I have yet to see one work HARD.


----------



## sameech (Nov 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



1.  It was sort of a joke, but there are a lot of migrant workers at Walmart on weekends in my area when they are in town.

2.  I am indifferent toward Walmart.  It has done some impressive things as a business, but not without consequences.  The oppression of worker meme is played out though as it has been refuted so many times that Walmart is no different than most other comparable big box businesses, it isn't even worth the trouble.  Anybody who still believes that Walmart is somehow worse than others is not open to facts anyway.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yep. 

Starvation wages with a company that supports abortion. 

To RWs, that's a win-win place to shop.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 6, 2014)

Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.



Definitely agree, but the haters don't care about the cost or logistics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.


 
You're right, there is no way to move 10 million people from Mexico to the US......oh wait.

Of course if you make it impossible for them to get work or receive government benefits, they'll go back the same way they came.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.
> ...



Exactly,   why do some in here keep claiming we are for rounding them up instead?    Do they have a reading comprehension problem?  I'm beginning to think so.   WTH does hate have to do with wanting our immigration laws enforced?   Even Homeland Security has said it is cheaper to send them home than to allow them to remain here.   The real haters in all of this are those who put these immigration lawbreakers above the best interests of the citizens of this country.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Well, when one lies about the truth to deport people who have come here for a better life, I tend to think hatred/bigotry has a lot to do with it.  

Homeland Security is talking about those few thousand recent immigrants who are currently being held, housed and fed here. That's a lot different than hunting down, capturing, holding, adjudicating, etc., the 10 million or so who are here living decent lives.  So, either you are just ignorant and can't read, or you are a hater/bigot.  Well, probably both.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
*Well, when one lies about the truth to deport people who have come here for a better life*

We shouldn't enforce the law if the law breaker did it to improve their life?


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...




Look, the white wing has gotten away with breaking much worse laws for centuries.  Look at folks who rob you with a fountain pen; the bundy ranch militias; george zimmerman; darren wilson; etc.  

You guys just hate Latinos.  You aren't fooling anyone with your BS.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 6, 2014)

The Mexican are typically hard working, family oriented people. We should send a USMB Progressive back to Mexico for every Mexican that stays here and registers


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
You won't answer the question?
Darren Wilson KILLED a thug.
George Zimmerman (<---Hispanic, by the way) killed a thug.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I answered the question.  Deporting people who have been here for awhile contributing to society is just punitive, and likely based upon bigotry.  

george zimmerman is a hero to white wing gun cultists and police wannabes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
So, we shouldn't enforce the law if the law breaker did it to improve their life?
Any other laws like that?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



No, they are contributing to themselves and their greedy employers while taking from the rest of us.      So our laws and the enforcement of them are are punitive and bigoted?  WTH does Zimmerman, white people, and gun owners have to do with the illegal immigration issue?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 6, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Mexican are typically hard working, family oriented people. We should send a USMB Progressive back to Mexico for every Mexican that stays here and registers



Hard working or being family oriented has nothing to do with our right as a nation to enforce our laws.  And Mexicans don't hold the corner of the market on either.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Just more of your stupid race card pulling.   All illegals aren't Latinos anyway.  Some Americans whether they be right wing our left wing are guilty of breaking laws.    Do they get a pass on them when detected? Hell no and rightly so!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What lies?   They should be deported for simply being in our country illegally.  It doesn't matter what truths or lies are being told in that respect.   Again, who is advocating for hunting down 10 million illegal aliens?  Decent lives don't lie, steal and break laws.   How does wanting our immigration laws respected and enforced make one a hater/bigot?    Most Americans for the rule of law are neither of the above.  Typical of you pro-illegals to use a few radicals as an example of the majority of Americans against illegal immigration.   Don't you get tired of repeating your same stupid nonsense over and over?   The real haters are those who do not care about the negative impact that illegal immigration has on our own citizens.    That would be you and and a few others in here.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



I think those who have been here working hard, paying taxes, contributing to social security (even though they might not get anything back), etc., are contributing to society -- much more than a lot of white wingers spreading hatred.  There are lots of laws not enforced, and white wingers break a lot of laws.  

*Crossing the border is typically a misdemeanor, no big deal except to the Border Klan.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> I think those who have been here working hard, paying taxes, contributing to social security (even though they might not get anything back), etc., are contributing to society -- much more than a lot of white wingers spreading hatred.  There are lots of laws not enforced, and white wingers break a lot of laws.
> 
> *Crossing the border is typically a misdemeanor, no big deal except to the Border Klan.*


 
How can they work and pay taxes, without a Social Security number?
Any other laws that we should stop enforcing, if the criminals pay taxes?


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > I think those who have been here working hard, paying taxes, contributing to social security (even though they might not get anything back), etc., are contributing to society -- much more than a lot of white wingers spreading hatred.  There are lots of laws not enforced, and white wingers break a lot of laws.
> ...




You need to become more informed.  As far as SSN, they often get fake ones -- meaning any money withheld by an employer likely sits in the Trust Fund to eventually be paid out to folks like you.  They can also get a tax ID for withholding.

Easiest way to allay your hatred regarding taxes and SS, is to make them Legal. Even senile Ronnie Reagan realized that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
*As far as SSN, they often get fake ones*

So besides violating our immigration laws, they're also committing identity fraud.
Are they driving without a license and insurance as well?
Are their kids in our schools without immunizations?
You're really making a case for legalization. LOL!

*Easiest way to allay your hatred regarding taxes and SS, is to make them Legal.*

Make them legal?  I want them to leave.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Why would we do any of that? Just pass laws having very severe penalties for any business or individual who hires an illegal.
> 
> Make an example of a few of them with fines and jail time, and the illegals will head back across the border on their own.
> 
> Mark


True....if they cannot find jobs, they'll leave.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I get that you hate them and want them to leave, most bigots do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> I get that you hate them and want them to leave, most bigots do.


 
My neighbor has a nice BMW, would it be okay for me to steal it?
It would improve my life, and I'd pay more gas taxes than he does.
He's white. What do you think?


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > I get that you hate them and want them to leave, most bigots do.
> ...



I think you would be fine offering amnesty to white racists from South Africa.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


Aaahh... a real nice buzz word... do you think it got the effect you were hoping for? Probably not. You progtards have worn them out to the point where they really don't have any impact anymore.

Countries have borders, borders should be enforced, otherwise you don't have a country.

Do you want a country or not?


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 6, 2014)

007 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You mean like Europe?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I have gone in there a few times, but not on a regular basis.  The few times I've gone in there I've never seen any of the workers sitting on their butt just talking or posting bull shit on a computer.  They've checked me out, helped me find what I was looking for, so, I don't consider that not working.   I doubt you have ever seen a CEO working hard.

So, it looks like you do shop there yourself?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
As usual, you're wrong.
I want all the illegals to go home.
All the white, black, brown, yellow, purple and green illegals should leave. Today.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.
> ...



Nope, they would rather spend millions building 20ft high electrified fences, filling the Rio Grande with alligators and have an entire Army watch every single inch of space between Mexico and the US, and if some poor schmuck who is just trying to keep his family alive dares to get by, shoot 'em....because our compassionate conservatives don't have to mean what they say.  According to them these illegals are not their neighbor, like Jesus told 'em.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It would be so much easier if we would just jail the business owners that hire them.  I bet if we stop hiring them they wouldn't come.  Oh, I forgot, business owners create jobs, so we can't jail them.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
*It would be so much easier if we would just jail the business owners that hire them.* 

I'm in favor of mandatory E-Verify. And fines for employers who hire illegals.

*I bet if we stop hiring them they wouldn't come.*

I agree. Git 'er done!

*Oh, I forgot, business owners create jobs, so we can't jail them.....*

Sure we can. If fining them doesn't work, jail time sounds good.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 6, 2014)

“I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants. 

And, how would you propose paying for it?”


Not to mention how are some 12 million undocumented immigrants will be afforded due process – it could take decades to adjudicate each case.


Or are many conservatives so ignorant as to not be aware of the fact that all persons in the United States are guaranteed by the Constitution to due process of the law, including undocumented immigrants.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants.
> 
> And, how would you propose paying for it?”
> 
> ...



Not to mention housing and medical care.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants.
> 
> And, how would you propose paying for it?”
> 
> ...


 
Decades?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Close and enforce the border.
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> No education for the children of illegals. No free health care. No government services whatsoever except perhaps for a subsidy to purchase transportation out of our country.


What Ernie said. A thousand times over.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 6, 2014)

Most conservatives are also ignorant of the fact that in the United States one is presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law – indeed, one is not 'illegal' until convicted of being in the country absent authorization.

Moreover, many immigrants lack documentation while waiting for their refugee or asylee claims to be processed.

Last, many of those undocumented came to the United States legally as children with valid visas, where those visas expired through no fault of their own. Children can't be subject to punitive measures as a consequence of their parent's bad acts, the notion is repugnant to our fundamental tenets of justice (see: _Weber v. Aetna Casualty & Surety Co_. (1972)).


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Go after the businesses that hire them.  Hardcore like.  
Go after the ones who rent to them. Hardcore like.

Can't work, Can't find a home. Go back where you came from, turn around, get in line, sign the guestbook on the way back in when you enter legally.  Simple. 

A lot of them are not Mexicans.

Americans.  

Get off your fat asses and cut your own grass.  
Quit undermining your middle class. Illegals kill the middle class
If you are in the middle class, get of your ass.  Stop spending money at places that hire illegals.  Basically, boycott every restaurant in your town.  I will bet a paycheck the kitchen is full of them with fake SSN.

We are sorry the country you came from is a terd hole and life kinda blows there. I swear if half of you put the kinda effort you put into coming into our country and telling us what we should do as opposed to trying to fix whatever terd hole you came from you kight have something.  So sorry. That does not give you the right to come to our country illegally.  Make whatever argument you want, it still does not justify it.

Americans are just as culpable as you are, they have tolerated this for far, far to long.  Your wallet and your voice have all the answers to these questions.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 7, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Most conservatives are also ignorant of the fact that in the United States one is presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law – indeed, one is not 'illegal' until convicted of being in the country absent authorization.
> 
> Moreover, many immigrants lack documentation while waiting for their refugee or asylee claims to be processed.
> 
> Last, many of those undocumented came to the United States legally as children with valid visas, where those visas expired through no fault of their own. Children can't be subject to punitive measures as a consequence of their parent's bad acts, the notion is repugnant to our fundamental tenets of justice (see: _Weber v. Aetna Casualty & Surety Co_. (1972)).



Their visa expired through no fault of their own?  I look at it another way.   Children shouldn't get rewarded for their parent's lawbreaking.  Most of the illegals here do not fit your scenarios.  They simply jumped the border and never had authorization to be here in the first place.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 7, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants.
> 
> And, how would you propose paying for it?”
> 
> ...



WTH is an undocumented immigrant?   There is no such term in our immigration laws.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Close and enforce the border.
> Deport all illegals.
> Simple.
> 
> ...



Interesting how questions like how would you go about finding illegals is asked.  That implies we can't find them.  If so, how do we seem to know how many illegals are here.  If a number can be claimed, either information about where they are is available or any number given has been pulled out of someone's ass.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > “I'm asking how you would find illegal immigrants.
> ...



Last time I looked, someone that violated a law was a criminal.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 19, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It's a misdemeanor. Lots of your favorite white folks are guilty of those. Heck, you probably are too.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



So, to you, it's no big deal? 

What misdemeanors do you say I'm guilty of?  If you compare something like a parking ticket to being a piece of shit that sneaks into the country, not hardly a comparison but expected of your kind.  Now figure out what kind your are.  It will be easy because you're so many different kinds.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The POS I see around here aren't people coming to this country for a better life for their family. If there were no undocumented workers, you'd find some other minority group to hate, assuming you don't already.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
The pieces of shit are those like you that justify someone breaking a law. 

Would you allow the bank robber to keep the money he stole and stay out of jail if he said the only reason he did it was to "better his family"?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


 
Lot's of black folks are, too.  The difference is when the white folks do it they are supposed to be hammered to the nth degree while black folks claim racial profiling or some other bullshit because a white officer arrested them.   I guess us white folks are supposed to know better but the black folks aren't.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



These aren't bank robbers.  They are people who risked everything to start a better life.  Most of them -- particularly those Obama is aiming at -- have worked hard here for years and lived decent lives while contributing more to our society than most of you haters.  If you ever end up in a nursing home, see who baths and cleans you with a smile and compassion, rather than disgust.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Bashing Latinos wasn't enough for you, so you are now going after Blacks.  Admit it, you are just a miserable, hateful bigot/racist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
*These aren't bank robbers. They are people who risked everything to start a better life.*

We should help them start a better life. Back in the country where they belong.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



They are here now and have been contributing to society -- probably more than you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
We'll miss them when they're gone.
Any other laws people can break, to make their lives better?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 20, 2014)

I could start my own drug cartel. That would make my family's life better.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I agree with you that they should go back.  I used bank robbers as an example because I've asked that very question to those who say illegals shouldn't be treated so badly because all they were doing was "trying to better themselves and their families" but said a bank robber doing it for the same reasons should be punished to the nth degree of the law.  They are willing to give a pass to an illegal criminal but want to punish the bank robber for doing what he did for the same reasons.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
AtticusF should give all his money to the illegals, they deserve a better life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 20, 2014)

Simple solution first time you are taken back second time shot on sight.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



People like AttitcusF are what I call good intentioned, do nothing, bleeding heart Liberals.  Not one of the programs that Liberals support involving redistribution of wealth (food stamps, welfare, WIC, govt. housing, Obamacare, etc. has to have government involvement for what they say should be done to get done.  All they have to do pool their money together, do what they say should be done, and the rest of us would never know nor need to know.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.
> ...



awww, now you're all worried about MONEY and cost. how sweet


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.


 
*Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.*

Deporting them saves more money than waving a magic wand and making them all legal.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.
> ...



You can just sit, fondle your gunz, and dream about Latinos being loaded in cattle cars -- because it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 20, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


 
Don't worry, Obama will make sure you're never deported.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 20, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Round up 10 million people and deport them? Have they been hiding the massive army over more than 10 million people who're gonna do this? Ok you grab an illegal for deportation. Now what? Gotta stick em somewhere while you arrange transport to the border. Then you need the actual transport. This all costs money. Costs a lot more to deport 10 million people than it would waving a magic wand and making them all legal.
> ...


I say make it so uncomfortable for them to stay that they go home on their own.
You start deporting the easiest to find. Send them home seizing all assets; cars,  bank accounts, cash, homes.... everything!

Soon, others with assets will be selling off what they have here and heading south.

Set huge fines for anyone caught knowingly employing illegals. You turn off the reason they are here and they will leave.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Fortunately, you haters won't get your way. The Prez's speech was historic and moving, except to the ignorant Border Klan types.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Its time to put the sprouts on to slow cook for Xmas day. Shock horror the shelves are bare.What will happen to our great british traditions if we leave the EU
Sprout of order The Sun News


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...





AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



I see,  so objecting to illegal immigration is to bash Latinos in general and also equates to being a bigoted racist?   You're the hateful idiot in here.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Sure is was moving to you anti-American La Raza types who have no respect for our borders , laws and the American people.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



They are contributing to themselves while taking from our society.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



You really are an anti-American idiot, aren't you  No one has the right to break laws for a better life and at the expense of others.  Decent lives?  You mean like working here illegally and taking a job from an American?   You mean like working with a fake or stolen ID?   You  mean like working under the table and avoiding taxes?   You mean like sucking our tax coffers by taking more than they pay in?  Nursing home?   Don't make me laugh.   We need illegal aliens to work in nursing homes?   Is this some kind of joke?   Who do you think did all these jobs  before illegal aliens were here?   Hate?  We don't hate legal immigrants that follow the rules to come here within the quotas that have been set. but we certainly object to illegal aliens that have no right to come here and upset those sane quotas. that protect our own citizens.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



Why mention only white Americans?   Sounds like you're the racist in here.  Americans pay for their crimes when caught why should illegal aliens be any different and get a pass instead?


----------



## LilOlLady (Nov 22, 2014)

Eisenhower, Truman and Hoover did it with less than we have now. Start raiding businesses and they will not be able to work and they will leave and they will not come.. Results in self deportation. Immigration Reform will cost Americans more than all recents wars combined. Cost Americans jobs and lower wages. Will pay more in unearned income. More in SSI, Medicaid and housing. Education. They will pay taxes but get it all back in tax returns..All Americans pay for Immigration Reform.


----------



## LilOlLady (Nov 22, 2014)

Eventually they will take Obama's job because they will become a gigantic voting mass  and change laws. and we will become Northern Mexico


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

LilOlLady said:


> Eventually they will take Obama's job because they will become a gigantic voting mass  and change laws. and we will become Northern Mexico


Yet you can't come to call obama what he is?


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


Fuck Europe.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's because the biggest POS in this country did what he did.  Nothing historic about an unqualified, affirmative black who got his job people like you voted skin color rather than qualification.  Pucker up boy and keep kissing his ass.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Why are Klansmen (and sympathizers) always so angry?


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 22, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



BS, OldG.  You hate then and it is clear from your posts.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 22, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Americans -- particularly white Americans -- seldom pay anything more than a fine, if that, for a misdemeanor (that's what crossing the border is in most cases).  Quit trying to turn a minor crime into something that is deplorable.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



The race card doesn't work on me boy.  Try that shit with someone else. 

You can call it minor if you want. People like you, and I mean that in more than one way, that want to allow them to stay are deplorable and traitors.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Why are you porch monkeys so angry?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
Go back and improve your own country, we were doing okay without you.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 22, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



That is questionable.


----------



## AtticusF (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



People like should have been born in mid-1900s South Africa. You would have been happy there.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 23, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Why, because I the laws enforced?   Traitors to the country like you should go along with those who you want to overlook as having violated law.  You're deplorable and a stain on the law abiding people of this country.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Close and enforce the border.
> Deport all illegals.
> Simple.
> 
> ...



hey Luddley- what do you tell all the people doing it legally and waiting?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 29, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



I don't hate lawbreakers I expect them to respect our laws and if they don't justice should be applied.   In the case of illegal aliens justice is deporting them not rewarding them for violating our immigration laws.  I would expect justice to be applied to citizen lawbreakers as well.  How does that equate to hate?    You didn't address a single point that I made which  were the facts.   Typical pro-illegal to just hurl unwarranted insults instead.   Well what can you say when your own hatred for  American  citizens is apparent and you can't defend the undefensible?


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Nor rewarding their children.


----------

